# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  كوامر المنبر

## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

* حليل أيام زمان . . . أيام الزمن الجميل . . . بس برضو صورك دي بالنسبة لينا تعتبر حديثة . . . لو جبت لينا صور ناس قرعم و دبوية (طلب مدني) و أبوالعائلة و حسن العبد و جبت بداية العمل في إستاد المريخ و صورة لنادي الهليل لما بيت في حي الشهداء كنت بتكون جبت الزمن الجميل جد جد . . . ربنا يديك العافية و في انتظار صور من الخمسينات و الستينات
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





بتضحك مالك يا كومر

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بتضحك مالك يا كومر






لو كسلاوي كومر نحن بنمشي المتحف
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 حليل أيام زمان . . . أيام الزمن الجميل . . . بس برضو صورك دي بالنسبة لينا تعتبر حديثة . . . لو جبت لينا صور ناس قرعم و دبوية (طلب مدني) و أبوالعائلة و حسن العبد و جبت بداية العمل في إستاد المريخ و صورة لنادي الهليل لما بيت في حي الشهداء كنت بتكون جبت الزمن الجميل جد جد . . . ربنا يديك العافية و في انتظار صور من الخمسينات و الستينات



حبيبنا حامد ملك الكوامر 
حاضرين يا جدو في البوست الجاي

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا ود البقعة نحن كنا حاضرين لما كانوا بسموا مركز الشرطة ( الظبطية )
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ابراهومة سيد الاسم


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا ود البقعة نحن كنا حاضرين لما كانوا بسموا مركز الشرطة ( الظبطية )



ههههههه الظبطية دي ما حاضرنها لكن حاضرين التمنه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

لو كسلاوي كومر نحن بنمشي المتحف



ههههه
الحوشابي يادفعة
لكن ود البقعة دا اقدم مننا
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*واحد من ناس التاريخ يفرق لينا زمن الظبطية من التمنه عشان نقدر نفرق بين الكوامر.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ههههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
*

----------


## لعوتة

*معليش نحن خشينا خطأ
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

واحد من ناس التاريخ يفرق لينا زمن الظبطية من التمنه عشان نقدر نفرق بين الكوامر.






مش متأكد و لكن أعتقد أن الظبطية كانت تقال للمركز بينما التمنة كانت تقال لنقطة البوليس و بذا يكون ود البقعة دفعة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					









وين أبقرشين المكوع كان بجيب سكر و شاي و امكن كمان معاهن بن
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مش متأكد و لكن أعتقد أن الظبطية كانت تقال للمركز بينما التمنة كانت تقال لنقطة البوليس و بذا يكون ود البقعة دفعة



ما بتتخارج من الظبطية بالساهل

البوليس في الخرطوم كان يقسم الى أقسام وكل قسم يتكون من ثمانية نقاط وده الجاب التمنة.  بهذا يكون المركز هو القسم وليس الظبطية.  ياربي الظبطية من زمن حكم الإنجليز او المهدية او التركية. ورينا يا الحوشابي؟  و زي ما ورطه نفسك اختار لينا او شوف ليك مخارجه تقنع.
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا ود البقعه ، أنت تقصد الزمن الجميل و نحن من ذلك الزمن .
على كل حال زمن بصات أبورجيله نحن كنا في المرحله المتوسطه .
طبعاً أقصد بدايات أبورجيله في نهاية السبعينات .
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*لعبة أم الصلص : 
لأن العلب المستعملة  كلها منعلب الصلصة الفارغة
*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا أخوانا الناس ديل كبااااااااار خلاص
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

معليش نحن خشينا خطأ



مش كدا يا لعوتة ياخوي  ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وانا كنت قايل نفسي كومر هههههههه 
آآآآآآآآآآل ظبطيه آآآآآآآآآآآل
انتو قرررربتو من المهدي عديييييييل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ههههههههههههههههههاي
اي زول جا ماري بي جاي 
كومر قديم ومعتق كمان
عارفكم بتحنو لايام زمان
لكن ما اكتر مني
ما احلاكم يا كوامر لمن تتجمعوا في حتة واحدة ههههه عاملين كده زي جماعة دكان ودالبصير
*

----------


## ابوسامى

*كنا مفتكرين نحن برانا الكوامر فى المنبر لكن الحمدلله لقبنا ناس الزمن الجميل ما شويه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوسامى
					

كنا مفتكرين نحن برانا الكوامر فى المنبر لكن الحمدلله لقبنا ناس الزمن الجميل ما شويه



لو البوست ده ما كان عرفناك كومر
اهلاً بيك اخونا ابو سامي في قبيلة الكوامر
*

----------


## ابوسامى

*أهلا بيك ود البقعة  واهلا بكل الكوامر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

ما بتتخارج من الظبطية بالساهل

البوليس في الخرطوم كان يقسم الى أقسام وكل قسم يتكون من ثمانية نقاط وده الجاب التمنة. بهذا يكون المركز هو القسم وليس الظبطية. ياربي الظبطية من زمن حكم الإنجليز او المهدية او التركية. ورينا يا الحوشابي؟ و زي ما ورطه نفسك اختار لينا او شوف ليك مخارجه تقنع.







يا ود ساتي ياخوي المركز دا زمان يمثل المعتمدية الآن يعني مفتش مركز بحري يدير المنطقة التي تشمل بحري و كل منطقة شرق النيل . . . أما الظبطية فهي خاصة بالشرطة لأنها بتظبط مخلي الأمن إن لم تخني الذاكرة و التي زحف عليها الزهايمر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا ود ساتي ياخوي المركز دا زمان يمثل المعتمدية الآن يعني مفتش مركز بحري يدير المنطقة التي تشمل بحري و كل منطقة شرق النيل . . . أما الظبطية فهي خاصة بالشرطة لأنها بتظبط مخلي الأمن إن لم تخني الذاكرة و التي زحف عليها الزهايمر



زهايمر شنو يا الحوشابي اخوي ما شاءالله عليك ذاكرتك زي الحديد
كلامك في محلو الظبطية عبارة عن مركز كبير للشرطة ويشمل عدة احياء والتمنه غالباً بتكون في الاسواق وبتذكر زمان وانا صغير ضعت في سوق امدرمان وشالني واحد وداني التمنه الفي المحطة الاوسطى امدرمان العسكري سألني قال لي ابوك اسمو منو قلت ليهو يوسف قال يوسف الرباطابي قلت ليهو اي طوالي شالني ووداني لابوي وكان قاعد في قهوة يوسف الفكي وبتذكر كانت ملتقى للشعراء والفنانين والمثقفين غايتو اليوم داك جيبي اتملأ ريالات واشلان واب قرشين

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*


شل شل كب لي جالون
ما بكبو ليك الطرمبه هديييك
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					




شل شل كب لي جالون
ما بكبو ليك الطرمبه هديييك








هههههههههههه ود البقعة يا جميل . . .  كانت لنا أيام في القلب ذكراها
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هههههههههههه ود البقعة يا جميل . . .  كانت لنا أيام في القلب ذكراها



الحبيب حامد تحياتي يا روعة
ايام لها ايقاع لن تعود مرة اخرى

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!



هههههههههههاي
حلاة الضحكة
تلقاك انت المألف الاغنية دي

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*كوأمر يا رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا سلام لمن يكون فيهو عصير ليمون باااااااارد وانت جاي من بره ضارباك السخانة



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا سلام لمن يكون فيهو عصير ليمون باااااااارد وانت جاي من بره ضارباك السخانة










بس وين ( كوز ) الألمنيوم ( حتى تكتمل الصورة ) وللا انت ( بتبوز ) هههههههه
*

----------


## ابوسامى

*ماتعصب اجيال لكن أيام الحك ده  كانت مبروكه على الاقل ماكان فى أزمة سكر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوسامى
					

ماتعصب اجيال لكن أيام الحك ده  كانت مبروكه على الاقل ماكان فى أزمة سكر






و لا كان في سكري
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*ياناس نحن دفعة ناس سامى وعبده الشيخ وهوارى .... نكون كوامر ولا دفارات ؟؟؟؟
دا انا كنت ( مكسوف ) وقلت ما بكتب مع ناس ( لوءى ) ديل ... اجى ألقى ناس من زمن ( المهدية ) ..... ديل أظنو ( البلى ) ما لعبوهو ..... كان كدا نكتب ساكت ناس ( الزمن الجميل ) ماليين المنتدى...
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

بس وين ( كوز ) الألمنيوم ( حتى تكتمل الصورة ) وللا انت ( بتبوز ) هههههههه



حليله ايام كانت 
اقسم بالله الصياد لاعب الموردة دفس قون فى الرشاشات وجرى بسرعة  مبالغ فيها طلع المقصورة حضن ناس مجلس ادارة القراقير زمن السلم بتاع المقصورة كان رقييييق ودغرى وعديل.
ودى كانت اخر كورة يلعبها جكسا
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

بس وين ( كوز ) الألمنيوم ( حتى تكتمل الصورة ) وللا انت ( بتبوز ) هههههههه



كوز الطلس كيف
*

----------

